# The Right wood burning stove?



## BillieAchilleos (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello, I'm setting up my first workshop and am torn between what kind of stove I want to heat it?

The building is at the back of my uncles garden and so has no direct plumbing or heating system. My hands are terribly sensitive to the cold and good heating is imperitive for me to work in the winter months. I wasn't keen on the idea of using electric heaters because of the cost. And prefer to put my waste to some better use by burning it. My current options are:-

A RELAX off cut and sawdust/shavings burner - it's ugly, but practical? I'd love to hear from someone who has one of these. http://www.relaxstoves.co.uk/

A wood burning stove - I'm afraid I find them alot prettier than the RELAX burners. I really shouldnt be thinking about asthetics over function, but I'm a prop maker, not just a wood carver and have doubts on how much saw dust I'll produce to fuel a RELAX burner. But I often work places where I can get plentyful wood offcuts for free. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Birch-Pot-Belly-6kW-Wood-Burning-Workshop-Stove-Stoves-/160437324880?pt=UK_HG_FireplacesMantelpieces_RL&hash=item255acf4c50 < Something like this?

The thing about both stoves is that they need to be a certain distance from the wall and their position will be fix. The room isn't that big and in the summer I might benifit from extra space if I had a gas heater where I get gas canisters refilled at petrol stations. I'd prefer to be using renewable fuel and using my off cuts and waste from the larger prop shops I work for. I also wouldn't have to go through the hastle of installing a flue. I'm very torn, please help!


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Billie,

If I was you, I'd get the Relax. The cast iron ones are probably cheap imports. First, check about your local business or building codes. I'm not familiar with British codes at all and have no idea what they may require.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Billie, this may not be much help, but I actually like the look of the Relax stove.

As far as I'm concerned, there is nothing like the feel of heat generated by real fire.

All the Best with your choice!


----------



## measure2x (Oct 27, 2009)

Billie,

I have 2 wood stoves in my home and electric heat (hey, I,m in Canada, eh?) and the stoves produce great heat. One problem many people have is that their stove is really too big for the space and they operate it at a low temp. and have problems (safety) with creosote. You mentioned your room isn't very big-- for a small space when you factor in the cost of a safe chimney (often more than the stove), electric heater may be the best. The recent electric space heaters are pretty efficient (my $69.00 Seabreeze Smart Thermaflo™ 1500W Pulse Action Heater Fan Model: SOH3003TA works well and automatically adjusts output and claims 33% less cost; + there are radiant heaters that will heat you & your tools but not the air.)

*Suggestion: Keep it simple-Why not get an electric heater or two & try them out for a day or so-- if you are not happy most stores would provide a refund.*
best wishes,

Terry
Fredericton, NB Canada


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you thought about an outdoor wood stove? I don't know if they have them there but I have seen outdoor wood stoves that vent the heat inside. This would save you your space.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Many years ago, I had a 2 car garage . I wasn't ww'ing then, but I was doing cars and motorcycles in there.
I had a small,cast iron woodburning stove for heat. I kept a fan behind it to move the air.

Safety wise, it takes a lot of vigilance, but it can be done.

In reality, I didn't get a whole lot done there in the winter. I'd get a good fire going, and a little work, but mostly dealing with the fire.

I would suggest a propane heater. It doesn't take up much space, can be moved around as needed, and would consume less of your time.


----------



## BillieAchilleos (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone is so lovely and helpful on here.

I think I'm going to get a gas heater, like the one Hairy suggested. That way in the summer months I can tuck it away and utilise my little work space better.

I do love a good REAL fire though. My workshop is at the end of my Uncles garden, and he's got an open fire in the house, so my offcuts can still go to come use.

I'm looking forward to finally being able to get down to some wood work again. Thanks for all your help! xx


----------

